# Excel 2007 PivotTools (PTTools) von Excel erzeugte MDX Statements mitschneiden



## Thomas Darimont (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

mit den PTTools für Excel 2007 kann man sich die von Excel / Pivots gegen einen SSAS (SQL Server Analysis Service) abgesetzten MDX Statements ansehen.
http://www.ssas-info.com/analysis-services-tools/1617-ptpower-excel-2007-add-in-free

Gruß Tom


----------

